# Power cut last night - drugs in fridge



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi 

We had a power cut last night and I have some opened Gonal-F and HCG (pregnyl) in the fridge. It lasted about an hour and I didnt open the fridge door. Will they be ok?  

Thank you x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot,

They should be fine. You can actually keep Gonal-F at room temperature for up to 3 months if its unopened (28 days if open). As it was only an hour then the fridge should have stayed cool enough to keep them chilled.

Maz x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Maz thats good to know 

x


----------

